# Sitzt alles? Victoria Silvstedts sexy Beach-Po



## Stefan102 (9 Jan. 2012)

​
Puh, es wird ganz schön heiß, wenn man sich diese Strand-Bilder von Victoria Silvstedt (37) anschaut. Nicht nur, dass man unglaubliche Lust bekommt, dem tristen Winterwetter in Deutschland zu entkommen und einfach in den sonnigen Süden zu entschwinden, nein, diese Fotos zeigen definitiv einen Beach-Body, der wohl so manche vor Neid erblassen lässt.

Kein Wunder, dass diese Frau mal in den Top 10 zur Wahl der Miss World landete. Unglaublich ist nur, dass dieser Contest nun schon 19 Jahre her und Victoria mittlerweile 37 Jahre alt ist. Ihrem Körper sieht man das Alter auf jeden Fall nicht an. Ohne jeglichen Makel räkelt sich die Blondine in der Sonne und genießt das kühle Nass auf Saint Barts. Dass beim Plantschen im Wasser auch das Höschen das eine oder andere Mal verrutscht, ist ja nur natürlich. Gut für uns, denn wir können so einen noch besseren Blick auf den sexy Po des Models erhaschen.

Victoria macht zum Zeitpunkt der Schnappschüsse Urlaub mit Star-Designerin Rachel Zoe (40) und deren kleiner Familie. Hoffentlich findet die Strandschönheit aber nicht Gefallen an Rachels Size-Zero-Mantra, denn das Model ist schon jetzt sehr schlank und hat gerade noch genug dran, um sexy Kurven zu zeigen. Weiter so, denn solche Beach-Bilder können wir uns doch immer wieder anschauen. 

Die heißen Bilder findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ni-beach-st-barth-05-01-2012-x-46-update.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Jan. 2012)

"Ihrem Körper sieht man das Alter auf jeden Fall nicht an"

Dafür hat sie ja auch einiges machen lassen!


----------

